# The sperm meets egg Deanna Roy



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone had success by following this?

AF is on its was and despite my best attempts I guess I haven't been successful 

I have been a bit naughty this month. I may have had a couple of beers and a costa coffee non decaff of course. But I do not blame that on my failure as I think I have to be realistic! 

This month a may have a couple more beers and coffee's and chill then back to it next cycle! WTH can go wrong... I may even be so relaxed I get success! But please don't hold you breathe!...not quite sure I will be able to use the soft cups this month if I have had more than 2 bottles of beer on the night!

Any tips? Has penny at serum told my one the best we to get success naturally such as timing wise? Or any other clinics?


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried this method in 2010 and got pregnant 3 times in 9 months although didnt bd from day 8 as too knackering!

Hasn't worked for me in between IVF cycles tho.

good luck xx


----------

